# confused and drained



## Suzie Q (May 9, 2011)

my husband and i been married 26 yrs but it has been a roller coaster between him being bipolar and him getting into the drugs too much at times and the wrecks that has caused or this time borrowing money and putting us in debt for his drugs. the verbal abuse he will say things intentally to hurt me about my daughter or call me names or anything he knows that will hurt me , there is so much hurt in my heart and i have to take care of everything he has no responsibility an no remorse for anything he does hes made me not care ! what do you do in these circumstances?


----------



## MardiGrasMambo (Mar 5, 2011)

You point out how his behavior is damaging your relationship and you demand that professional help is procured so that positive steps can be taken to rectify all that ails you...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

